# DC and cylone in small workshop solution



## mrkozmic (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi guys!
I have a small shop and would like to replace my shop vac with a 2HP DC. I would also like to have a cyclone, but I don't want this setup to take up to much space. I came up with this idea to replace the plastic bag with the cyclone and use a small bin below the cyclone. The attached photo illustrates the idea. Having less hoses and bends will improve the airflow as well.

What do you think guys?


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

What you want to do will work, probably not as good as having the separator in front of the blower. If the footprint is driving this, consider making a Thein baffle for your DC...I'm betting it would work better, and I can guarantee it will be less expensive. But even better may be to buy just the DC and try it without any mods, you may find it fills your needs as is. Then make changes if you see you need them.


----------



## mrkozmic (Mar 9, 2012)

Just come up with another idea.  I can put a bin with a cyclone on top of it in the place where the fan is and put the fan horizontally on top of the cyclone to let it blow air directly into the filter. No hoses - minimum pressure loss.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

mrkozmic said:


> Just come up with another idea.  I can put a bin with a cyclone on top of it in the place where the fan is and put the fan horizontally on top of the cyclone to let it blow air directly into the filter. No hoses - minimum pressure loss.


provided the bearings in the blower can handle the weight of the blower and fan motor.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

Fred Hargis said:


> What you want to do will work, probably not as good as having the separator in front of the blower. If the footprint is driving this, consider making a Thein baffle for your DC...I'm betting it would work better, and I can guarantee it will be less expensive. But even better may be to buy just the DC and try it without any mods, you may find it fills your needs as is. Then make changes if you see you need them.


agree, with one exception: adding a baffle to the drum on a single stage DC like done here:

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/40189

significantly reduces material sent to filter thereby maintaining airflow and performance.


----------

